# Differences in body condition after switching off Fromm



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok, I'm a nerd who pays too much attention to little stuff. But I had noticed Jackson just looking a bit chubbier to me after eating Fromm for a while. His body condition just didn't look as good. So I just looked back at old pics and I CAN tell a difference. 

I know it could be the angles also, because some pics he will look chubbier to me than others just by the way he's sitting or laying, etc... but I can tell a difference in person too. And he got a lot of exercise during the winter... if anything, he gets more exercise during the winter (he doesn't like the heat, unless there's water). He just started swimming again this weekend so I know it didn't change YET because of increased swimming. He's always been fairly muscular, but I can definitely tell a difference and I think it's food. Fromm just didn't work that well for him, I think...

Here's some pics I found from Jan. 2013 (he had been eating Fromm for almost 6 months at this point, we switched shortly after, I think)...





These are pics I took this weekend (after eating NOW GF, a few sample bags of Go and Annamaet) and now about a month on Acana duck & pear :




Just a random thread, but I think he looks better to me!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I know when I switched the boys over to raw that my oldest, Blaise, slimmed down a lot but didn't lose weight (no other changes). So I think what's fed definitely can affect body tone.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

The carbs in grain inclusive tend to pack on weight, IMO, unless you're careful. I feed grain free, and I notice that the dogs stay at a better (slimmer) weight, feeding less of it. Grain free with a lot of potatoes tend to do the same thing, I think. You also need to pay attention to the kcal/c. in the particular food you're feeding. There's a great variance among kibbles.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i too , feed less of the grain free. i feed 3/4 of a cup twice a day, to an 84 lb lab and he looks like all muscle.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

It has nothing to do with whether a food has grain or not, a dog can't tell rice from potato or anything else. What is important is total carbohydrate in the food. Most dogs do stay slimmer on higher protein foods but it has nothing to do with GF vs NON-GF.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I love looking at Jackson, he's so cute! He does look better now. I guess if you're going to feed Fromm again, you'll have to feed less.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I love looking at Jackson, he's so cute! He does look better now. I guess if you're going to feed Fromm again, you'll have to feed less.


Awww thank you! and I won't be. Wasn't happy with poo ever either. But I was only feeding 1/2 cup per day and its less calories too! I won't feed him less than 1/2 cup per day (at 17lbs) and active. Weird...


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.petpeoplestores.com/brochures/FeedingStrat4x9.pdf

meant as an interesting read.

i also think the calories play a role in the dog food. whether gf or grain inclusive. gf tends to be higher calorie.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I think he looks pretty perfect to me. I'd go home and play with him and hug him to death 

Seriously, Jackson looks in great shape. I can't tell much difference in any of those shots.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> I think he looks pretty perfect to me. I'd go home and play with him and hug him to death
> 
> Seriously, Jackson looks in great shape. I can't tell much difference in any of those shots.


He really is in great shape. He's so much fun! I love this dog more than anyone could ever know.

We spent all weekend at my dads place (Fri-Mon) and he spent EVERY day swimming ... hours! He just LOVES it. And when he wasn't swimming, he was running along the fence chasing us on the four wheelers, LOL. He's a goof with so much personality.

He just FEELS better to me even tho. Hard to explain... he's never been in 'bad' shape, but I'd say he's more toned now again.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

His little hind-legs look more muscular off of Fromm's, actually. I can see a difference! Will be interesting to see if Quinn and Riggs have any difference after I swap them off.

P.S. He has such a cute little butt. <3


----------



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

Jackson is adorable!! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one obsessive about body condition with my little guys! He definitely looks a bit more conditioned. And I second what Grey said, that's a super cute little butt! Lol


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I can see it. Fromm is pretty high calorie I think and my girls get tubby on it too. I'm going to be looking for an alternative after this big bag of surf n turf is gone. I had my dogs on petguard lifespan for a month and they toned up as well.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

dont you just adjust the amount if it's higher in calories?

that's what i do.
never an issue.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

bett said:


> dont you just adjust the amount if it's higher in calories?
> 
> that's what i do.
> never an issue.


It's odd though, it's really not. I fed a mix of the grain inclusives and a few bags of grain-frees (of the Fromm) and they're all between 350-410 kcal/cup. Acana (which is what he ate for almost 2 years prior to switching around) he always looked toned on, and is what he's eating again and it's 430 kcal/cup. I would say maybe it's just his metabolism changing, as he matures (he will be 5 in October) but I haven't changed the amount and he's toned up (IMO) with feeding the same amount. The NOW GF was a bit lower -- I think 370 kcal or something around there. But still, odd. Meh, no big deal, we just won't feed Fromm. I think he looks better on other foods.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

lindseycampbell358 said:


> Jackson is adorable!! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one obsessive about body condition with my little guys! He definitely looks a bit more conditioned. And I second what Grey said, that's a super cute little butt! Lol





Grey said:


> His little hind-legs look more muscular off of Fromm's, actually. I can see a difference! Will be interesting to see if Quinn and Riggs have any difference after I swap them off.
> 
> P.S. He has such a cute little butt. <3


Hehe, Jax thanks you 

*as he goes off singing "I'm Too Sexy"*


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> He really is in great shape. He's so much fun! I love this dog more than anyone could ever know.


I bet I know


----------

